# Very cool hockey goal



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Linus Omark (Sweden) Sick Shootout Goal vs. Switzerland


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

:laugh: Damn, I've never seen a goal like that before.

It might be something we see alot of in the NHL. It more certainly will fool any goalie.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, that was pretty sick! That goalie got owned.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRCIJKXTrVY

Buddy sent me this over messenger.

Dp. I've noticed you've replied directly under me in like 4 or 5 threads tonight. Is there something else going on here you want to tell me? :thumb02:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRCIJKXTrVY
> 
> Buddy sent me this over messenger.
> 
> Dp. I've noticed you've replied directly under me in like 4 or 5 threads tonight. Is there something else going on here you want to tell me? :thumb02:


HA! thats cool goal, i had a friend who played in some local leagues, and on break aways and such he would always do a between the legs shot (picture like a backwards riding the horsey shot), and he ALWAYS scored with it... it was great.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> Dp. I've noticed you've replied directly under me in like 4 or 5 threads tonight. Is there something else going on here you want to tell me? :thumb02:


What can I say, I like your posts.

No but really, I didn't notice that, pretty weird lol. It definitely wasn't on purpose.


----------



## Qwertty (Oct 20, 2008)

Speaking from experience, it is very difficult to see upwards in those helmets. So the 2nd goalie isnt an idiot its just very hard to see that way. And you also dont expect it to arc like that...thats another thing that will get a goalie. The shots usually travel pretty fast, even from close in, and dont arc much.


----------



## HrrcnsMc8 (May 2, 2009)

niiiiiiiiiiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Both very awesome handling. hockey players are amazingly talented. Skating, puck handling, checking and fighting. Its like rugby on ice.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

So I was just getting pissed about Ovechkin winning the Hart trophy tonight so I searched for some hockey related thread. 

That goal is ridiculous. I've never seen one like that. Soft hands? Geez. I think I'll post a few of my favorite goals.

Bure's first game back from tearing his ACL:






Datsyuk on Turco:






Another Ribeiro shootout goal:






Toews scoring a ridiculous goal:






And finally, a gem from the REAL MVP:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn nice, would write more but have to watch that again.


----------

